# Sin City 2



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2011)

SDCC '11: Sin City Sequel Moving Forward; New Details Revealed!

*SDCC '11: Sin City Sequel Moving Forward; New Details Revealed! *

During the panel at San Diego
	
 Comic Con, director Robert Rodriguez
	
 has revealed some new details regarding the long-awaited sequel to _Sin City_. Check it out! 
It seems that this is the year when _Sin City 2_ might actually happen. During the panel at SDCC, Robert Rodriguez shared some new info on the process and working with Frank Miller. 







From *Cinema Blend*: 

_"If it's going to happen, it's going to happen this year," Rodriguez just told the assembled Comic Con crowd of Sin City 2, which he says is still in the script process but promises he and Miller are as close to making it as they've ever been. He's basing it on three separate stories by Frank Miller, who co-directed the first movie and whose graphic novel inspired the original. One of the stories is called "A Dame to Kill For," another is called "The Long Bad Night," and the third is being kept under wraps for now. _​


----------



## dhyayi (Jul 22, 2011)

hope that full of violence and nudity...LOL


----------



## Scottydogg (Jul 28, 2011)

Please let it be so


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2011)

Robert Rodriguez Says Sin City 2 Financing Is Complete But the Script is Not

*Robert Rodriguez Says Sin City 2 Financing Is Complete But the Script is Not *

While promoting his new _Spy Kids_ movie, the director gives an update on the status of _Sin City 2_ and _Machete 2._ 











*RR:* _Sin City 2_ is going good, we’re just finishing the script for that, we already got the money. We have everything we need so we can just start shooting as soon as we get the pages. And it’s the same thing for _Machete 2._ We’ve already got the budget, just waiting for the script. As soon as we’re finished writing we get to start the shoot.​

Earlier this month Robert informed the audience at Comic-Con that the sequel could start filming as early as the end of this year. This latest statement from Robert validates that exciting possibility. He also said that _Sin City 2_ would feature three stories from Frank Miller
	
. He announced two of the stories, "A Dame to Kill For," the other is called "The Long Bad Night," which is an original story. The third story remains a secret for now, but it also will be an original story. 

I'm glad we'll have a few original stories from the great Frank Miller, but lets focus on "A Dame to Kill For." If you are a fan of the _Sin City_ graphic novels then you'll be familiar with this tale. It was the second story in the _Sin City_ series. Might I add one of Miller's best pieces. If you aren't familiar with the comic series, but you like the movie then your in for a treat. The story has many of the characters from the first film. The Clive Owen character of Dwight is the main protagonist, but you'll also see: Marv (Mickey Rourke), Gail (Rosario Dawson), Manute (Michael Clarke Duncan
	
) and Miho (Devon Aoki). 


*Plot -* "A Dame to Kill For" follows Dwight who was played by Clive Owen in the movie. He is a lonely guy trying to make it from day to day without losing it. He has a history of snap violent behaviour as most people are in Sin City
	
. 

Dwight is trying to make the best out of his cards till an old love interest walks in. Eva, A man eating calculating woman who married into wealth and still wants more. 

Eva talks to Dwight and asks for help telling him of the horrors she has lived with while living with her husband and Manute who was played by Michael Clarke Duncan in the movie. - superrobotmayhem.com​
I wonder if Clive Owen and Michael Clarke Duncan will reprise their roles for the sequel. I hope so!


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2011)

Michael Clarke Duncan Wants to Play Thundercats' Panthro & Return for Sin City 2

*Michael Clarke Duncan Wants to Play Thundercats' Panthro & Return for Sin City 2 *

The actor feels like he'd be a perfect fit for the role of Panthro, and is hoping Robert Rodriguez gives him a call for _Sin City 2._ 





_Excerpt from Rotten Tomatoes Interview_ 

*Speaking of Daredevil and Sin City, I read that you were a big comic book fan growing up. 
Is there a superhero you'd want to play if you had the chance?* 
Oh yeah. I'd want to play Panthro from ThunderCats
	
. I like Panthro. I always have. He was cool, he did the nunchucks. I think I'd have to work on my nunchuck skills; when I was younger, I hit myself on the head with some nunchucks. But Panthro from ThunderCats. I know they're going to do a ThunderCats movie, and they're apparently working on a show right now. I think Panthro would really suit me. I think I could really embellish that role.​
*Do you have any idea what's going on with Sin City 2?* 
I haven't heard anything, but I think they finally get the funding together, and hopefully Robert Rodriguez will give me a call. Right now I am working on a contract with FOX to do 13 episodes of The Finder, which will be coming out January 5th, right after American Idol on FOX. But after that, I probably will, unless they order another nine episodes - you know, 22, fingers crossed - I'll be ready for whatever. I'm ready to act, I'm ready to work. I love working, and I'm sure if they call me, we can work around my schedule or something can happen. But I would love to be in Sin City
	
 2.​
In _Sin City_ Michael played the role of Manute, a big hulking figure with a red glass eye. His character was part of the mercs, a rival to the prostitute gang. Fun fact, Manute lost that eye in the comics to Marv, the big ugly bugger that was played by Mickey Rourke in the film. Might we see that scene in the second _Sin City?_ Possibly since the new movie will feature at least one story that took place before the timeline of the first film. 

As for Panthro? Eh, Michael is looking a tad too old, and tad to big, and I don't mean muscular to be playing a superhero like Panthro. By the way, I wrote in CBM Hotties article today about Zoe Saldana proclaiming her desire to be Cheetarah if there was a live action _Thundercats_. Quite the coincidence to have to big stars pitching for a movie most people aren't expecting to be made any time soon. 

And why isn't anyone begging for a _Gobots_ movie?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jaime King Says She Will Be Back for SIN CITY 2

*Jaime King Says She Will Be Back for SIN CITY 2 *

The actress that played the twin sisters Goldey and Wendy in _Sin City,_ talks about the sequel, and her promotional scenes she filmed for the new _Star Wars_ Blu-ray release. 





*Excerpt from i am ROGUE Interview*




*SIN CITY 2*


"I hear so many things, between the cast and Robert, and Frank, because Frank's like my brother," she said. "They hired a new writer, an Oscar-winning writer, to work on the draft." Though she didn't mention him by name, Monahan's hiring became public last Monday.​
For clarification, King also confirmed that she will have a role in the sequel, saying, "That's what I've been told, yes."​
"I don't know for sure, now, because they're having a new writer come on," she said of Sin City
	
 2's stories. "But my understanding, it was kind of a melange of the original work of what Frank has done, but everything always comes from Frank, you know what I mean? So even if someone else is writing the physical script, it will always be Frank Miller's ideas."​
"You know, one minute, Robert would be like, 'Okay, we're shooting in two months.' And I'm like, 'Okay, I'll be ready.' And then it goes for two years and two years and two years. It's interesting, now, to see how it's going to play," she said. "I feel like what we did then was so revolutionary, so we're really going to have to really step it up."​
*STAR WARS*


"I just did this thing for Star Wars," King enthused. "It was myself and Seth Rogen and Emma Stone for George Lucas where they had us do scenes from Star Wars and they put it in the actual Star Wars scenes to help promote the Blu-ray that's coming out." Of the experience, she said, "I only wanted to play boys. I'm like, 'I want to play Obi-Wan, I want to play Yoda, I want to play Luke, I want to play Uncle Owen.' I played Darth Sidious. That was awesome."​
_*Star Wars: The Complete Saga* will be released on Blu-ray September 16th._ 

Jaime was terrific as the naked murdered Goldey, and was okay as the revenge-filled twin sister, Wendy. When she wasn't talking and displayed her chiseled beauty, I was in awe. When she started yapping I lost interest. Although she does deserve credit for kissing Mickey Rourke's
	
 character Marv, who had a face that even Frankenstein's monster would call hideous. 

Jaime King lately has been lending her vocal chords to the animated series _Star Wars: The Clone Wars._ On that show she plays the Jedi that has become a bounty hunter, named Aurra Sing. Which probably had a lot to do with her being asked to help promote the blu-ray release for George Lucas next childhood killing piece of crap for _Star Wars._ I will admit that I would like to see these clips just for the delightful Emma Stone and sometimes funny Seth Rogen.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 24, 2011)

Why You Probably Won't See Clive Owen in Robert Rodriguez's Sin City 2

*Why You Probably Won't See Clive Owen in Robert Rodriguez's Sin City 2 *

You might not SEE him in the movie, but I wouldn't rule out his involvement. Click the jump to see what is probably in store for Clive Owen's character Dwight. 





Before I go into my reasoning make sure you read this most recent interview that the actor had in which he discusses _Sin City 2_. 




_The following is an excerpt from an interview Clive had with *comingsoon.net*_ 
_CS: The first time I met you was at the press conference for "Derailed," which was six years ago now, and after that press conference, I asked you about doing "Sin City 2."_ 

*Owen: Still?* 

_CS: Now it seems like Robert's back on board and they've got a new screenwriter working on it._ 

*Owen: It seems like it, yeah, yeah.* 

_CS: Do you think at this point you'd still do the movie and still do the role even though it's six years later?_ 

*Owen: I don't know; I don't know quite what the plans are now. Like you say, I think every year since we made the original one I'm asked about, "Are they going to do another one?" But I mean, listen, just even the fact that I was in it just as a guy who watches movies, I was a huge fan of the first one. I thought it was pretty groundbreaking, that movie.* 

_CS: I loved the second graphic novel that Frank Miller wrote, it was a great story, but there's an issue about Dwight's appearance since he gets a face lift, which makes one wonder._ 

*Owen: Yeah, that's right, that's right. That's true, yes.* 

_CS: I wondered how they were going to do it and that you might have some insight._ 

*Owen: No, not at all.*​





Plot - "A Dame to Kill For" follows Dwight who was played by Clive Owen in the movie. He is a lonely guy trying to make it from day to day without losing it. He has a history of snap violent behaviour as most people are in Sin City
	
. 

Dwight is trying to make the best out of his cards till an old love interest walks in. Eva, A man eating calculating woman who married into wealth and still wants more. 

Eva talks to Dwight and asks for help telling him of the horrors she has lived with while living with her husband and Manute who was played by Michael Clarke Duncan in the movie. - superrobotmayhem.com​
"A Dame to Kill For" is the center of my argument that Clive may not be back in the sequel, which will actually be a prequel in my opinion. The "Dame" story in the graphic novel came before the story of Dwight that was featured in the first movie. 

What you may not know is that Dwight's face gets shot to hell in the "Dame" story line and he turns to the hookers for help. The character that was played by Rosario Dawson
	
 (Gail) comes to his aid in the "Dame" story and helps him get plastic surgery. The surgery is successful but his face is completely different. 

Also a major part of the "Dame" story is that Dwight turns to Marv for help. Marv, who was played by Mickey Rourke in the movie, has a brutal scene with Manute (Michael Clarke Duncan)where he takes his eye. As you saw in the first movie, Manute had some sort of red stone in his empty eye socket. I bring this up just to further my case that they have to portray this tale from the beginning, which means that don't need Clive Owen. 

You can replace him with an actor that is off the same body structure, but face wise, he could look like anyone. But there is a snag. Clive has a very distinct voice, and it would seem out of place to have anyone else talking with that fake American accent. Clive who at times can be as hard to understand as Christian Bale
	
 growling his Batman dialogue. To dub or not to dub will be the question. 

Then you also have the problem of having the scenes after he is shot in the face. A face that should resemble Clive's once the surgery is complete. Now, would Clive pop on for voice work, and a cameo? Not sure.


----------



## prop01 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lol .. I didn't read every sentence above , but Sin City was awesome . 
I forgot the quote from Mickey Rourke while driving Blondie in the car , but I freakin loved it .It reminded me of me .  ... My heart was beating ..... how could I be with a girl like this


----------



## ExLe (Sep 26, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> Why You Probably Won't See Clive Owen in Robert Rodriguez's Sin City 2
> 
> *Why You Probably Won't See Clive Owen in Robert Rodriguez's Sin City 2 *
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2011)

Frank Miller Says Sin City 2 Will Have A New Story About Jessica Alba's Nancy Callahan

*Frank Miller Says Sin City 2 Will Have A New Story About Jessica Alba's Nancy Callahan *

He says he created the new story focusing on Nancy Callahan in order to tie things together with the first _Sin City_ movie. He also said he is just finishing up the script and expects filming to start in the spring. 





Frank Miller
	
 says that the movie will include four stories "A Dame to Kill For," "Just Another Saturday," and two new stories. As I said before one of the new stories will focus on Jessica Alba's character Nancy Callahan's character in the first one. And the good news is that Jessica Alba said a few months ago that she would be happy to reprise the role. As for the other story, it is still a mystery. Check out the video below to get a spoiler of what "Just Another Saturday" is about.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2011)

Mickey Rourke on Sin City 2


----------



## xMADxMACx (Oct 31, 2011)

dhyayi said:


> hope that full of violence and nudity...LOL


 
Outfknstanding. LMFAO.


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2012)

UPDATE: SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR Gets An Official Release Date

*FRANK MILLER’S SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR IN THEATERS NATIONWIDE ON OCTOBER 4, 2013

ORIGINAL CAST MEMBERS MICKEY ROURKE AND JESSICA ALBA RETURN FOR THE HIGHLY ANTICIPATED SEQUEL

*New York, NY (14 May 2012) — Dimension Films announced today that the highly anticipated sequel FRANK MILLER’S SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR will open nationwide on October 4, 2013.   Casting is underway, with original cast members returning to work with directors Robert Rodriguez and Frank Miller, from their script co-written by Academy Award® winner William Monahan .  Academy Award® nominee Mickey Rourke and Jessica Alba are already confirmed to return.

The script and details of the film’s story are being kept tightly under wraps.   The remaining cast will be announced shortly with some huge names expected to fill the roles of Sin Ciy’s newest characters yet to be seen on the big screen.

The original SIN CITY broke new ground with its iconic stylish look and grossed over $160 million worldwide.  FRANK MILLER’S SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR will not only bring fans back to the world that Rodriguez and Miller created, but will also add a new dimension by bringing their unique visual style to life in 3D.

The film will be released by Dimension Films in the US and Canada, and produced by Quick Draw Productions, AR Films, Miramax and Solipsist.

Aldamisa International’s C.O.O. Jere Hausfater and President of International Sales and Distribution Nadine de Barros and will oversee international sales for this project at the Cannes Film Festival.

The film is expected to begin production this summer at Robert Rodriguez’s Troublemaker Studios in Austin, Texas.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 18, 2013)

Aargh!

SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR Delayed Until 2014

SIN CITY: A DAME TO KILL FOR Delayed Until 2014

While it was originally set to be released on October 4th, 2013, the new release date for Sin City: A Dame to Kill For is August 22nd, 2014. No reason has been given for the delay. The sequel to 2005's Sin City weaves together two of Frank Miller's classic stories with new tales in which the town?s most hard boiled citizens cross paths with some of its more repulsive inhabitants. Directed by Miller and Robert Rodriguez, the impressive cast includes Eva Green, Jessica Alba, Mickey Rourke, Josh Brolin, Bruce Willis, Rosario Dawson, Jaime King and Joseph Gordon-Levitt.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 11, 2014)

New &#145;Sin City 2′ trailer: More Jessica Alba stripping plus Eva Green&#146;s controversial boobs

http://guyism.com/entertainment/mov...-stripping-eva-green-controversial-boobs.html

So another trailer, over two minutes long, just came out for Sin City: A Dame to Kill For and really at this point I don&#146;t even care what the plot is. I just want to see Jessica Alba stripping and admire Eva Green&#146;s, uh, acting skill. Yeah, that&#146;s it.


----------

